# Netzdrucker unter Linux SUSE 9 Prof einrichten



## monschterle (19. Februar 2004)

Ich habe den Router T-Sinus 130 Komfort mit einer Centronix Schnittstelle. An diesem Port (IP Adresse: 192.168.2.1) ist ein Drucker (HP Deskjet 940C) direkt angeschaltet. Der Versuch den Drucker über YaST2 einzurichten funktioniert nicht. An dem Router sind 3 Windows-PC's (1x Windows XP-Prof und 2x XP-Home) angeschaltet, die ihre Dokumente einwandfrei zum Drucker senden und dort auch verarbeitet werden. Über YAsT2 (SUSE 9-Prof) kann ich zwar den Drucker einrichten (es gibt keine Fehlermeldung) jedoch die Testseite wird nicht gedruckt und landet in einer Warteschlange. Der Printer bewegt sich absolut nicht. 
Prozedur unter Yast2: Druckereinrichtung
Andere (nicht erkannte) konfigurieren
Direkt auf Netzwerkdrucker
Direktes Drucken über TCP Port
Rechnername = 192.168.2.1 (die IP-Adresse des Routers)
TCP Portnummer = 9100
Name für den Druck = Spock 
Beschreibung des Druckers = HP Deskjet 940C
Standort des Druckers = Büro
Lokales Filtern = aktiviert
Automatisch mehere Warteschlangen vorschlagen = nicht aktiviert
Drucker HP Deskjet 940C
Testdruck Graphik
Testseite an den Drucker: 'LPR-Pprinter/tmp/YaST2-02234x-xZjRX3/testpg.ps'
Danach passiert nichts mehr
Wird der gleiche Printer direkt am Parallelport des Rechners angeschaltet kann er über YAsT2 eingerichtet werden und funktioniert einwandfrei.
Wer kann mir bei diesem Problem helfen?


----------

